# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Հայկական ըմբշամարտ

## Էստի Համեցեք

2015 թվականի հոկտեմբերի 15-17-ը Վրաստանի Օնի քաղաքում անցկացվել է օլիմպիական և աշխարհի չեմպիոն Դավիթ Գոբեջեշվիլու անվան ազատ ոճի ըմբշամարտի միջազգային երիտասարդական մրցաշարը: 

ՀՀ հավաքական թիմի ավագ մարզիչ Ավետիք Վարդանյանի ղեկավարությամբ երիտասարդական մրցաշարին Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը ներկայացրած մեր 10 մարզիկներից 5-ը արժանացել են մեդալների:

Մրցաշարի չեմպիոններ են դարձել 50 կգ քաշային Հայկ Բադալյանը (ԲԿՄԱ, անձնական մարզիչ՝ Արմեն Մալխասյան) և 55 կգ քաշային Մխիթար Գրիգորյանը (ԲԿՄԱ, անձնական մարզիչ՝ Արմեն Շահվերդյան):

Բրոնզե մեդալների են արժանացել 55 կգ քաշային Վաղինակ Մաթևոսյանը (ԲԿՄԱ, անձնական մարզիչ՝ Արտուշա Մինասյան), 84 կգ քաշային Սարգիս Հովսեփյանը («Աշխատանքային ռեզերվներ» ՄՀԿ, անձնական մարզիչ՝ Ավետիք Վարդանյան) 60 կգ քաշային Կարեն Զուրաբյանը (Երևանի օլիմպիական հերթափոխի պետական մարզական քոլեջ, անձնական մարզիչ՝ Արշակ Հայրապետյան): 

Նշենք, որ մրցաշարին մասնակցել են 130 մարզիկ Վրաստանից, Հայաստանից, Ռուսաստանի Դաշնությունից և Ադրբեջանից:

----------

John (21.10.2015), Tiger29 (21.10.2015)

----------

